# Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912?



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

I am looking for budget tires for 225/40/18 size.
I have been using Falken 512, and always like them, (atleast for they cost), now the 912 replace the 512, just wondering if anybody here have them already? hows the quality?
I am not looking for any high-end performance tires, just wondering should i try these....
I was also wondering about Fierce or General exclaim UHP


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Vento 3)*

We've had them in stock about two weeks, honestly don't know much about them other than they have to last longer than 512's (very short treadlife) and they're rated better in water, and a stiffer casing which is nice. 
Don't buy any 512's because 6 months from now you won't find any more if you have a problem.


----------



## Mobetterz (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Vento 3)*

check out the stats: Dont let the price scare you cause they are way overpriced on this site. 
http://www.1010tires.com/tire....2D912


_Modified by Mobetterz at 5:47 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Mobetterz)*

^That's our site, and it's Canadian dollars, click on the flag if you want US price. 




_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 4:45 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## Mobetterz (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Vento 3)*

I have 204/40/17 on my car and they are great so far. Had them for about three days


----------



## tigster (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Mobetterz)*

bump cause I want to know as well


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_We've had them in stock about two weeks, honestly don't know much about them other than they have to last longer than 512's (very short treadlife) and they're rated better in water, and a stiffer casing which is nice. 


What do you consider "very short life"??!?!!??








I've only had one set but they lasted 26,000 miles with 6 or 8 track days! They are also a pretty hard tyre...........so just wondering!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
What do you consider "very short life"??!?!!??








I've only had one set but they lasted 26,000 miles with 6 or 8 track days! They are also a pretty hard tyre...........so just wondering!









Some sizes were rated for 60,000 miles, I don't think I ever saw a customer get more than 40.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (RedRabidRabbit)*

Oh, I think 40,000 miles is pretty damn good!







For some people that would be 4 years!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Oh, I think 40,000 miles is pretty damn good!







For some people that would be 4 years!









Well, I've sold probably 400 sets of them, and they're possible the shortest life tire I have seen. I can think of many sets in the V and W rated that didn't last 20k. 
Good tire though otherwise.


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (RedRabidRabbit)*

how about the falken fk452? i had the azenis st115 and i love them. i'm sticking with falken for a while. edgeracing.com has them cheap and treadwear is 300.


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (JDubU)*

wow, this tread is still alive, i end up buying a set for myself..... the 912 that is.... it has AA (wet) traction....
the AA rating itself worth the money!!!


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Vento 3)*

i have a set on the rear of my m3 and I am digging them, great traction, quiet, nice sqare sidewall, they are def better than the 512s, I got about 35k out of them on the R and that was with 2 days on the track.


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (zaxonortesus)*

912 on the m3 too? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Vento 3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento 3* »_912 on the m3 too? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









912's on the M3 9in rear wheels, and on Wed I will have the 912's on all 4 corners of the R32, I love when new tires come out as I need to replace old ones.


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_^That's our site, and it's Canadian dollars, click on the flag if you want US price. 
_Modified by RedRabidRabbit at 4:45 PM 6-22-2007_

it's still an average of $60-70 more per tire than the site i buy from.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (JDubU)*

Just got some 225/40/18, not installed yet but will report back. ALso, these will be replacing the 512's so ill try to do a compare


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (teknoracing)*

i haven't install mine too, i just notice my 912s are made inThailand, and my previous 512 (205/60/15) on my mk4 are made in Japan.
hopefully the 912 build quality is still as good


----------



## tigster (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (Vento 3)*

Just picked up a set from [email protected], compared the tire to the 512's sitting right beside the 912, and I can say the 912's look so much better, the surface is flatter, they're supposed to last longer too, and are non-directional, so we can rotate them front to back and side to side. Had them installed and took a long trip to Montreal this long weekend, very nice quiet tire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (tigster)*

Just got them installed today. Quiet tires and pretty good performance. Its about 95 degrees so cant say wet performance yet. Not as much stretch as the old 512's.
Good tire for the price so far. We'll see on longevity.


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Anybody here try the new Falken ZE-912? (teknoracing)*

I've got over 4k miles on them, on a GLI.
They are quieter than the 512. Those were really loud. However, while a fine tire, (made in Thailand by the way), they to not compare as well as the Kumho ASX. I found the ASX still quieter than the ZE912 tires. I have no winter/snow experience on the ZE912 yet.
For the price, they are a leader. If you don't mind spending 15%-20% more, I'd opt for another brand.


----------



## WheelmanKY (Apr 19, 2011)

*ZE-912 is a good all around tire!*

The Falken ZE-912 is a very good all around All Season Sport Tire. Most users get 35-40,000 miles on these tires and wear is nice and even throughout the tread. customwheelzntires.com has great prices on Falken tires and will make you a great deal if you call and tell them you are from this forum. You can use Register1 in the coupon code for an online discount.


----------

